# TWEWY Mafia Day 1



## Clover (Nov 12, 2009)

The sun shines on the steady skyline of Shibuya, and the citizens of the city groan awake from the benches turned to beds. Some thought they wouldn't be able to sleep through the night at all, but found themselves drawn to dreamland - perhaps the one calling themselves Composer had the power to 'put the Players to bed', as it had been in the Game? In any case, it doesn't take long for a headcount, and the group quickly finds themselves one short of last night's total. They're not sure where to begin - start canvassing all the streets of Shibuya? - but once they get to the scramble crossing... they don't need to look further.

Entrails and carnage compose a small circle in the exact center of the scramble. Surrounding white lines marking the diagonal zebra crossing appear to have been covered with finger-painted blood. Naked arms and legs protrude from the circle, the nails painted black with bile from the victim's spleen. The torso has been sliced and stabbed hundreds of times, with the ribcage on the upper left side of the torso expanded outward, through the skin, the ribs jabbing out like ragged, snapped knives. The head has been scalped - and someone in the group notices the hairpiece hanging triumphantly like a flag over a nearby traffic light. The brain is lit on fire like a candle, showing cleanly through the cut-away skull, the face intact save for the eyes, which have two Player Pins poked right into the vitreous membrane through the eyelids.

Someone in the crowd vomits.

Q Floor hums quietly, the image of the Player Pin - the Composer's apparent calling card - displayed a million times larger than life. (Small, small text at the bottom reads, "The Game Master would like to apologize for previously misspelling Flora and Ashes' name", then disappears.)

*Negrek is dead. She was not mafia.*

_Forty-eight hours (for real this time) (maybe) for discussion and nomination._


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 12, 2009)

...Oof. That's some brutal murder there. o.o *pays respect to Negrek*

But damn, seriously, I was looking forward to seeing what Negrek had to offer in Mafia :x Oh wrhyyyy does everyone go for the most experienced first...

Anyway. I don't think there's much to go on here... The only thing I can gather from this is that this was probably a Mafia killing and not a healer clash or whatever. Because Negrek's teeth aren't rotted, and I see no evidence of bad gas- *shot*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 12, 2009)

Hm.

Well, that was... gruesome, to say the least.

Let's think. Who's going to be next?

I think that Zora and Walker are likely targets.

I'm relatively safe this time around. Now to not screw up and get executed during round 1...


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 12, 2009)

Why Zora and Walker? I... don't recall them being in too many Mafia games - well, Zora is in the current ASB Mafia, but basically all she did was point out Loco Mocho while the rest of us were hesitant. 
Or, it could be because the list is ridiculously small and the Mafia don't have many options, anyway.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 12, 2009)

True. Either way, we're in a predicament: somebody's gotta die, or a random target is picked.


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 12, 2009)

(Isn't it sad that we're the only two people talking?)

Well, we still have one day. If no-one posts, though, we'll have to turn to a completely random nomination, because well, we have no leads :| Derp.


----------



## nyuu (Nov 12, 2009)

blazheirio889 said:


> Well, we still have one day. If no-one posts, though, we'll have to turn to a completely random nomination, because well, we have no leads :| Derp.


Subtle. Someone's gotta die, so it might as well be Zora or Walker for they are the new kids
jerks


----------



## Zora of Termina (Nov 12, 2009)

No you're not! I'm here! [/large ham]

Anyway
Jesus, that made me wince with sympathy pains. >.o
Well it does seem like the in vast majority of Mafia games, they go for the most experienced first, I will say that. 
But it's a first day. We have no leads.

And I AM NOT A NEW KID.
I played a metric fuckton of Mafia on the old forums.


----------



## nyuu (Nov 12, 2009)

SHUSH I've never played mafia here at all

so, any resonable suggestions for who to murder?
aside from me?


----------



## Keltena (Nov 12, 2009)

...the first day. Great. [obligatory 'aaah who do we kill oh and that was quite a violent death ewwww' statement~]

Uh... yeah, seriously. I honestly do not know what to suggest. =/ I guess... yeah, I dunno what I guess. But don't kill me for being clueless D:


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, the moment I say that no-one's talking, three people come in. Magic :>

Aaanyway, we better not pick off the experienced people since the chances of them being Mafia are rather low, and we'll need their help anyway. So yeah, Zora and Walker don't seem to be good choices.

Derp... Is there anyone who hasn't viewed this thread but has signed up for the game? (too lazy to check herself)


----------



## Ven (Nov 12, 2009)

Walker? I think?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 12, 2009)

Doing what Jack did in the ASB Mafia...

ROLES:





*The Composer*




*The Conductor*




*Minamimoto*




*Hanekoma*




*Rhyme*




*Shiki*




*Joshua*




*Beat*




*Konishi*




*Mr Mew*




*Neku*

MEMBERS:





*Kam*




*Xaldin*




*newt*




Negrek




*Zora of Termina*




*Flora of Ashes*




*blazheirio889*




*rock-ground*




*Salamander*




*Loco Mocho*




*Walker*

Confirmed Reapers: 0
Confirmed Players: 1
(Negrek)
Unknown Alignment: 11

Reaper Roles: 3
Player Roles: 5
Variable Alignment: 2
Alien: 1


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ah, excellent. Thanks, Kam :3

So far, it's rock-ground, Loco Mocho, and Walker who haven't shown up, then. Hm. Until they show up, I don't think we should nominate them, because it doesn't give them a chance to defend themselves. Eh... At least we can narrow our list to 8 nominees for now...?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 12, 2009)

let's ask ourselves a single question: Who would be the member that would be the least beneficial to keep?

I believe killing off someone with little experience might work well.


----------



## Ven (Nov 12, 2009)

I agree with Kam. With more experienced people, we can more easily find out who is a reaper. But that might be what they what. We might never know.


----------



## Keltena (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I'm not really sure which would be better, but I'd caution against saying stuff like 'that might be what they want'. I mean... I don't know, that's just confusing ourselves way too much. Ick.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 12, 2009)

Our deadline is getting closer and closer... ughhh.

Who hasn't been posting much? Mafia tends to lurk on the first day.

Newt... would you be willing to take a nomination for the sake of everyone? I have no reason to doubt that you're a player, but you seem to admit you're not all that experienced.


----------



## nyuu (Nov 12, 2009)

Kam said:


> Our deadline is getting closer and closer... ughhh.
> 
> Who hasn't been posting much? Mafia tends to lurk on the first day.
> 
> Newt... would you be willing to take a nomination for the sake of everyone? I have no reason to doubt that you're a player, but you seem to admit you're not all that experienced.


I get a say in the matter? Keen. Don't vote for me!
It doesn't seem; it is.

Perhaps I am reactionary but I would like to nominate *Kam*. Perhaps it is my mafia virginity but I don't see the value in eliminating people based on how long they've been here in the precious few rounds before we know what's up.

*leave my house*


----------



## blazheirio889 (Nov 13, 2009)

...Aaand it looks like Kam's destined to die on the first day of Mafia, no matter what :|

I'm not going to second his nomination or anything, though. Just found it somewhat amusing in my sadistic little way.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, Newt. You just had to do that, didn't you?

You're overreacting. I had no plans to nominate you. I never suggested I was going to do anything of the sort. I merely asked one person if they would want to sacrifice themselves. You admitted you had little experience, so I asked if you would mind being the one sacrificed.

If you want to be an idiot and nominate me due to your insecurity, be my guest.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 13, 2009)

@Blazheirio: Amusing, huh? Maybe...

By the way, join Keromafia. It's dying quickly, and I need more players.

EDIT: ACK! NINJA'D!


----------



## nyuu (Nov 13, 2009)

Kam said:


> Oh, Newt. You just had to do that, didn't you?
> 
> You're overreacting. I had no plans to nominate you. I never suggested I was going to do anything of the sort. I merely asked one person if they would want to sacrifice themselves. You admitted you had little experience, so I asked if you would mind being the one sacrificed.
> 
> If you want to be an idiot and nominate me due to your insecurity, be my guest.


I'm not Newt. To near anyone save Midnight, I'm not even newt.

Do excuse me for confusing your not planning to nominate me or do _anything of the sort_ with your suggesting -- nay, presenting the possibility that -- I off myself.
I still don't see the little experience -> best death candidate argument. Explain it?

As of now your proposal sucks and makes me feel threatened. *Kam*.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 13, 2009)

...if you're truly going to take my message the wrong way, I have no choice but to create a counter-nom.

The only reason I asked you rather than someone else is because I saw you pointed out you had less experience.

You weren't exactly trying to help out much either. Thus, I figured that you-- no offense meant whatsoever-- would do so.

...so, I nominate *NWT*.

I'm willing to revoke my nom if you realize I meant no harm.


----------



## nyuu (Nov 13, 2009)

You can understand my concern, even if you meant nothing by it.
I _still_ don't understand the advantage of pruning newer players. Suffer my lesser mind and explain?



Kam said:


> I'm willing to revoke my nom if you realize I meant no harm.


Considering this your retraction; dropping my nomination if you answer my totally important question.

Criminal justice is serious.


----------



## Clover (Nov 14, 2009)

Thread's closed, poll will go up... as soon as I find a caring mod. Cause I don't see a way I can do it myself. :B Twenty-four hours for voting after that happens.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 14, 2009)

There's an "append a poll" function somewhere. Not sure where it is.


----------



## Clover (Nov 14, 2009)

... There it is! :D; Thanks, Kam.

(Now no posting! :B)


----------



## Clover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hoping to avoid the smell and sight of the gore as much as possible, the members hold their debate in the venue near Molco, the view of the 'phone booth of love' casting a shadow of irony on the solemnity of their proceedings. Kam and newt trade insults, retorts, counter-retorts, and notations that the other creates a vacuum all day, the rest mostly observing like a ping-pong match. Finally, when it comes down to the vote, it almost looks like a hung jury... until some previously distracted members tip the scales towards newt's death.

newt rolls his eyes and facepalms at the verdict. "This is highly illogical," he says irritatedly as the two strongest members lead him up the staircase of the mall to the roof. "What's your motivation for killing /me/?" he asks from the top of the four-story building as the members at the bottom move out of the way. "You'll regret this...!" he calls as he is pushed from the skyscraper to his death.

As the bloodied corpse lays sprawled on the concrete, the members get a quick glimpse of his Soul - sporting a rather rude gesture as his final message to the rest - before it is whisked away to the Underground. He was right: the Players regretted their choice.

*newt is dead. He was not a Reaper.*

_Forty-eight actions for night hours._


----------

